# I'm going to



## Qureshpor

1) sa-adzhabu li-shiraa'i ba'Da_lbaTaaqaat

I am going to buy some cards.( I will buy some cards)

How does one say..

I am going (on my way) to buy some cards.

2) wa SaaHibunaa raa'iHun yamuutu

Does this mean..

And our master is going to die.


----------



## إسكندراني

1/
أنا في طريقي لشراء بعض البطاقات
2/
Yes, I think


----------



## Qureshpor

Thank you. Could you incorporate the verb "dzahaba" into the sentence.

Would it something like:

 "anaa dzaahib li-shiraa3 ba3Da_lbaTaaqaat (?)


----------



## lukebeadgcf

QURESHPOR said:


> "anaa dzaahib-un li-shiraa2i ba3Di_lbiTaaqaati (?)



Yes, it seems technically correct but very English and unidiomatic.


----------



## Qureshpor

OK, could you please suggest something which is idiomatic in Arabic but incorporating the verb "to go".


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Hmm. I don't know how. I'll let a native tackle that.


----------



## Egyptlover

lukebeadgcf said:


> Yes, it seems technically correct but very English and unidiomatic.



Why do you think it is unidiomatic? It seems fine to me. It even occurred in the Qur2aan:
"وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ"
(Chapter: 37- verse: 99)


----------



## إسكندراني

Yeah, seems fine.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

Egyptlover said:


> Why do you think it is unidiomatic? It seems fine to me. It even occurred in the Qur2aan:
> "وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ"
> (Chapter: 37- verse: 99)



I guess I'm wrong. It just corresponded too perfectly with:

I... am going... to buy... some cards.

And the verb to be is used in the Arabic even though in the English the expression simply means "will:"

I will buy some cards.


----------



## Qureshpor

*و صاحبنا رائح  يموت*

The dictionary gives *راح* followed by an imperfect verb to means "to begin, set out to do, to come to..etc

So, does this mean:

Our master is about to die/soon going to die?

*راح* means "to go in the evening", "to go away" to depart" to leave etc.

This construction seems very much like the English idiom..

Our master is going to die.

Have I understood the sentence correctly?


----------



## Qureshpor

Is "*وصاحبنا رائح يموت" *colloquial expression or MSA? Also does this sentence mean:

"And our master is about to die/is soon going to die"?


----------



## Ghabi

raa7a in fuS7a means, as you say above, "to begin to (do something)" (used like ja3ala/shara3a/Tafiqa etc, e.g. raa7a yabkii "he began to cry"). It doesn't mean "to go (to some place)" as in colloquial Arabic. (In works like _The Arabian Nights_ you can see it used the way it's used in colloquial Arabic, though, if I remember correctly.)

وصاحبنا رائح يموت sounds like _bona fide_ colloquial Arabic to me.


----------



## Sun-Shine

Ghabi said:


> raa7a in fuS7a means, as you say above, "to begin to (do something)"




adding that:
راح can also mean ذهب
راح إلى المدرسة (He went to school)
رائح is the active participle of راح 
هو رائح إلى البيت = ذاهب إليه

(But this verb is no longer used)


----------



## Qureshpor

Ghabi said:


> raa7a in fuS7a means, as you say above, "to begin to (do something)" (used like ja3ala/shara3a/Tafiqa etc, e.g. raa7a yabkii "he began to cry"). It doesn't mean "to go (to some place)" as in colloquial Arabic. (In works like _The Arabian Nights_ you can see it used the way it's used in colloquial Arabic, though, if I remember correctly.)
> 
> وصاحبنا رائح يموت sounds like _bona fide_ colloquial Arabic to me.


Thank you Ghabi. So, what's its translation in English please?


----------



## Ghabi

Assuming رائح is a hypercorrect way to render رايح raayeH, the sentence should mean what you say above ("our friend is going to die") in colloquial Arabic. But we don't know the source.


----------



## Sami Ali

صاحبنا رائح يموت There is a structural flaw seems to me
I prefer
صاحبنا رائحٌ ليموت
or
صاحبنا رائحٌ الى الموت

The word رائح no longer used in our time .


----------



## Qureshpor

Ghabi said:


> Assuming رائح is a hypercorrect way to render رايح raayeH, the sentence should mean what you say above ("our friend is going to die") in colloquial Arabic. But we don't know the source.


Thank you Ghabi. The source is a grammar book (Arabic Grammar- A First Workbook by G.M.Wickens) and he quotes a passage from the Arabian Nights. I was typing رائح on the pattern of قائل.


----------

